# AMAZING update in the global fight against infant Circumcision



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/58753ec1e4b08052400ee6b3?timestamp=1484242698611

Today Denmark Doctors Declare Circumcision Of Healthy Boys 'Ethically Unacceptable'. The first country in the Western world to have their medical body state in no uncertain terms that infant male circumcision is unacceptable and goes against the practice of medicine.

Please read this article, share it on your social media accounts, or with friends and family directly! This is a game changer because this is the first time a hard line has been drawn like this by a medical board. And it could signal a change in the wind in terms of how non circumcising countries address this issue. I would not be surprised if more countries start following Denmark, as the culturally, and medically already follow the same perspective. This could be a big moment.

Either way, this article is AMAZING!! Give it a read

Denmark's doctors official statement:

"Circumcision of boys without a medical indication is ethically unacceptable when the procedure is carried out without informed consent from the person undergoing the surgery. Therefore, circumcision should not be performed before the boy is 18 years old and able to decide whether this is an operation he wants."

Other great quotes from the article:

"*a study published in Pediatrics in 2016 documented that only around one in 200 intact boys will develop a medical condition necessitating a circumcision before the age of 18 years. In other words, the chance is around 99.5 percent that a newborn boy can retain his valuable foreskin throughout infancy, childhood, and adolescence and enter adulthood with an intact penis.* Simple information like this should urge parents to abstain from unnecessary infant surgery and let their sons decide for themselves about the size, sensitivity, functionality and appearance of their manhoods once they get old enough to understand the consequences."

"Doctors and medical organizations in Denmark, the other Nordic countries and, with one notable exception, elsewhere in the Western world agree that circumcision of healthy boys is ethically problematic. It is considered an operation seriously and patently at odds with the Hippocratic oath ("first do no harm") and one that is in conflict with a variety of international conventions, most notably the U.N. Declaration of the Rights of the Child.

The one Western country that is out of sync with its international peers is the United States, whose federal health authorities and national associations of pediatricians, obstetricians, family physicians and urologists endorse and perform most of these medically unnecessary operations in the country. Amputation of healthy infant foreskins constitutes the single most common surgical procedure in the United States ― a several hundred million dollars a year industry.

Internationally, several medical associations have issued policies and recommendations that contradict the popular belief in the United States that infant male circumcision is a harmless, health-promoting procedure. In fact, not one medical association in the whole world recommends circumcision of healthy boys."


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for sharing this. Slowly we are getting there.


----------



## 4chunut1 (Apr 7, 2006)

...Kudos to Denmark for this stand... Long overdue, and hopefully the tide is turning and all nations will recognize the practice for what it is, and outlaw it for boys as well as girls. And even girls are still at risk in the U.S. See this article...
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/doctors-indicted-detroit-area-genital-mutilation-probe-47034852

Religious beliefs and practices will complicate the eradication for both boys and girls, but for the rest, it can't come soon enough...


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Thank you for posting this. If ever RIC is outlawed, it will likely be a Scandinavian country that does it first. I hope they do and that the rest of the world finds the courage to follow suit and protect boys as well as girls.

I certainly hold a lot of skepticism that the U.S. medical community will take much notice. They seem to be far too arrogant to ever admit that something that they have been doing for the last 100 years could possibly be of no benefit, let alone harmful.


----------

